# Volume clipping with Virtual Audio Cable



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey!

So i have set up a CarPC based on Windows 10 with the usual set of tools:
Centrafuse -> Virtual Audio Cable -> AudioMulch.

To control the volume, Centrafuse uses windows system level. When the level approaches about 40-50% of the maximum, the sounds gets clipped. It can be observed with the volume meter in AudioMulch, as well as easily heard by the ears.

When the system level even is at 1%, it is already kinda too loud for that setting. Feels like the whole range is somehow compressed to the half or even to about 40% of the 100% scale.

Does anyone have any idea how can this be dealt with? Tried searching the net, but to no avail.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Check in the audio options in centrafuse. There's a checkbox to use the volume as a preamp or not. That could be causing the clipping. As for the volume - there's a control to change between linear and logarithmic. Make sure you turn on the "advanced settings" in centrafuse before editing your settings or some stuff might not show up.


----------

